

YC investment trends visualized - pranade
https://www.kimonolabs.com/projects/yc-analysis/

======
minimaxir
Although this is a practical application of Kimono Labs (except for the APIs
for CrunchBase and Twitter, which have their _own_ APIs that are more
reliable), there really isn't much to this visualization other than comparing
S14 and W14, which is not enough to establish any causal trends. the
visualization doesn't indicate any major shifts either. YC invests in a wider
variety of companies in the later years, yes, but there isn't an constant
increase or decrease in a particular category.

Additionally, how did you categorize each YC startup? I checked your APIs and
I didn't see that data in any of them.

~~~
pranade
Yes, definitely can't draw a trend based on 2 data points, but the difference
is still quite interesting. Also, with kimono you can extend and expand the
analysis with new APIs to tease out more interesting trends.

